# Just wanted to show what kind of people are out there,,,,



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I have never done this before and I will probably get hammered for it but i dont care,,, there is post http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic271891-4-1.aspx, I pmed the guy and here is the pm...

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>The pump is in the bilge area,,, we are the local cape horn dealer,, if you cannot take care of this issue, i would be happy to do it for you,,,,, please give me a call,, i can get the pump for you as well,,,,</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

here is his response

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>What kind of cost are we looking at to replace the pump. Another issue is that I do not have a trailor. The boat is in a lift in my backyard. I am on the canal in Villa Venice, Gulf Breeze. If the cost is resonable enough I will consider having it done, but if it's going to break the bank I will have to try to fix it myself. Let me know. Thank you for your response. 

Steve 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

here is my response

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>the cost of the repair is not that bad,,, probably less than 200., and the trip there is 142.50,,, it would be much less expensive if it were here on the property,,, 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

and here is his response

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Do you have a trailor I could borrow? I could drive the boat over to a ramp in Pensacola somewhere, but I have no trailor. If the total costis less than $200 I would consider it. However, that would have to include picking up the boat, whether from a ramp in Pensacola or from my house.$200 would be the maximum I could spend whether it's done here or there. Please let me know if that's possible. 

Steve 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

and here is my response

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I would love your business, but i cant do it for 200.00,, its 142.50 just to pick up the boat... thanks...</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

and here is his response

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>$142 just to pick up a boat?! What justifies a cost like that? That is outrageous. A full tank of gas for your truck and the labor time of no more than an hour to travel to a ramp and get the boatshould not even come close to $142. Then $200 for the repair. Holy krap! That cost is so unrealistic it's not even funny. I would rather kick down $100 and a case of beerto someone who knowshow to do itand could help me in theirspare time. I'm sure there is someone out there who could help me do it on my own. I have a few months before I would need the live well anyway, I am sure I can find someone to do it for a lot less than $342. It's no wonderthe marine business is struggling. Prices like that are ridiculous. Thank you for your information and help. 

Steve 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

and here is my response

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>There is no reason to insult me,,,, you asked a question i answered the question,,, my shop labor rate is 95.00 an hour, i have to pull a technician off a job to go and pick up said vessell this is what justifies that charge,,,, and there are shops that charge more than that, all you had to say is no thank you, have a nice day.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

and here is his response

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>It wasn't an insult, and after you explained what that cost covers,the pricestill doesn't make any sense. $95 an hour should be illegal! I am all for supporting local businesses, and try to whenever possible. But with costs like that, there is no way I can, especially since I am unemployed and have been for close to a year. I wish you and your business the best, however, I will never give you my money after that last response. You are just like the rest of the "people" here in Pensacola and because of that, just bought yourself a whole lot of bad word of mouth advertising. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

and here is my response

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>There was nothing wrong with my response,,, again all you had to say was no thank you,,, if that is going to drive you into bad mouthing me so be it,,, You obviously havnt had your boat worked on by a dealer, my labor rate is right in line with everyone elses,,, actually its not the highest, there are several shops that are higher,,, 

You are not going to make or break my business, you have never done business with me, and you have no first hand account how i do business, so be careful what you say while you are bad mouthing me,,,,

I have nothing esle to say on this matter, so please dont respond to this,,, I hope you can find someone to help you with your pump matter,,, have a nice day,,,

here is his last response

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Whatever.......found another technician that will do it for $60 plus the part. And he will come to my house for the repair. Screw you! 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblPostSignature>Fish On! 

so here is it steve for the whole world to see,,, hope you dont have any trouble getting your boat worked on....:letsdrink


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Shake it off, man.

You know you're prices are right inline with everything else and I'm sure there are pletny of shops that wouldn't even offer the pick up service to begin with.

Can't please everyone, and if you try, you'll just drive yourself nuts.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats funny shit right there Kenny!! Would be interested to know who can afford to drive to Gulf Breeze and back and do the job for $60. I'm sure he's fully insured, and will probably get it right the first time too!!

Thanks for posting this also Kenny, bad mouth advertising goes both ways there mr waterfront living, no trailer having, wanting something for nothing coflafisherman!!


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (2/13/2009)*Thats funny shit right there Kenny!! Would be interested to know who can afford to drive to Gulf Breeze and back and do the job for $60. I'm sure he's fully insured, and will probably get it right the first time too!!




or who can afford to live on a canal with a boat lift and all, go fishing with a varily nice size boat. Then complain about service prices cause he's unemployed.



Although, I do know the rates seem outrageous. Over the past couple years I've been more involved in the bidding process of jobs at work and have started to appreciate the labor cost. Its more than just a salary. For one thing, its having everything there that the technician may or may not need to do the job, minus parts. (tools for example)

I can understand him not wanting to pay. I've priced things out for service before and decided it was worth it to do it myself. But dang, I don't get pissy about it.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Sequoiha (2/13/2009)*
> 
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>my shop labor rate is 95.00 an hour.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Buy no mean am I knocking your business, but my jaw hit the floor when I saw that. I'm gladI know how to install a bilge pump.

I think I'min the wrong business. Isn't that about what lawyers and CPA's charge by the hour?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

You've got a lot of overhead so you have to charge more. Not defending the guy and his insults but when I had my boat, I always took it to a backyard mechanic. He worked cheap and knew what he was doing. I never had a problem he couldn't take care of. I just couldn't put out the kind of money that dealers wantedto fixmy boat.

I wouldn't have insulted you , but I wouldn't have paid that rate either.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Lots of lookers, I expect this one to get good! Kenny, you are such an attention whore!!


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

I completely agree with you...a simple "Thanks, but no thanks" would have been suffice. I have seen on numerous occasions where several of you have offered "free" advice to mechanical questions posed here on the PFF, and then offered you services if it was too much of a job for them to handle. I, for one, really appreciate that too.:bowdown:clap

I wonder...if this guy neededsomedental work, or a surgery of some sort, would he pitch a fit when he found out what they charge and then storm out and go looking for someone who was cheaper <U>AND</U> threaten to poor-mouth the doctors?:looser


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (2/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Sequoiha (2/13/2009)*
> ...




$95 per hour sounds like a lot, but I imagine in a dealership/quality service department, they work out of flat rate book, carry insurance and pay benefits and taxes for their employees, and for a SKILLED technician, 1 hour goes a long way, instead of a backyard guy (nothing against them) works for $40 an hour on the clock, takes him half a day, gets paid cash under the table (no taxes, hurt economy) and may or may not stand behind his work, and hope nothing goes wrong to damage your boat, because he has no insurance, I could be wrong, just saying.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Kenny...Piss on him... Yes your rates seem a little high compared to here but not that far off when you consider the overhead, and taxes. The rates here inN Alabama bounce around $80.00/hr.

1. If he can't afford your rates..either look for someone else or fix it himself, but no need in his rude, threatening remarks.

2. Go buy a airplane and you'd be happy with $95.00 a hour labor. Annuals probably take about 10 hours.:banghead 

3. Unemployed..sounds like a personal problem...Are you in the welfare business..I don't think so.

4. $95.00 is your shop rate which you probably work on a 60-40 split with your techs. Rent/mtg, insurance, floor plan, taxes, up to date equipment...:banghead:banghead:banghead

5. If you want to play learn to pay.......


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Im one of the guys that cant afford $95 an hr to let kenny work on my boat and he knows that. but Kenny will still tell me exactly what i need to do to fix it...sell me the part at a discount because im a forum member...and loan (free of charge) me any special tools i need to do the job. if i had the money to pay him to fix it i would in a heart beat...because i know that when i get the boat back the problem will be solved and any other problems he found in the process will be solved also. there was no reason for him to get pissy like that...like you said kenny...all he had to say was thanks but not thanks!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (2/13/2009)*Im one of the guys that cant afford $95 an hr to let kenny work on my boat and he knows that. but Kenny will still tell me exactly what i need to do to fix it...sell me the part at a discount because im a forum member...and loan (free of charge) me any special tools i need to do the job. if i had the money to pay him to fix it i would in a heart beat...because i know that when i get the boat back the problem will be solved and any other problems he found in the process will be solved also. there was no reason for him to get pissy like that...like you said kenny...all he had to say was thanks but not thanks!


BS...you oil people make a killing......okeokeoke


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

i think you handled it exactly right. from reading this guys responces he is a cheap skate jerk and should not own a boat. in the end you are probably lucky you didn't do the work because you probably would never been able to please him. there are a few people on here who have no idea what is cost to keep the doors open toa business today, you are a good manager if you can do it charging $95/hr. IMHO.


----------



## DanielBArck (Feb 19, 2008)

It's funny when people hear $95 per hour they think that is what that person is making for performing an hours worth of work. They don't understand that the $95 is the total cost "to you" to cover all the overhead involved in running a business and having that tech work for you. This guy better hope he never tries to own a business where you have no choice but to have the tech's come to your place of business to perform their work. I run a restaurant business. If one ofmy coolers go out they charge $120 just to show up, then add in the cost of the parts plus their mark up, $75 per hour wage per tech, $25 per hour truck charge and your ready to jump off your building sometimes. It's the cost of doing business. If he thinks it's outrageous, go to school and learn how to do it himself. Otherwise he can,


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (2/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *FlounderAssassin (2/13/2009)*Im one of the guys that cant afford $95 an hr to let kenny work on my boat and he knows that. but Kenny will still tell me exactly what i need to do to fix it...sell me the part at a discount because im a forum member...and loan (free of charge) me any special tools i need to do the job. if i had the money to pay him to fix it i would in a heart beat...because i know that when i get the boat back the problem will be solved and any other problems he found in the process will be solved also. there was no reason for him to get pissy like that...like you said kenny...all he had to say was thanks but not thanks!
> ...


:moon i make pretty good money but its all gone as soon as it hits the damn bank account!


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

I was going to pass this up because Kenny has been in the business for awhile and knows that you can't please everyone. Even if you charged the 200 to do all that he wanted he would still not be happy. Now as far as hiring that backyard guy that Tony was talking about. I am not a backyard guy but I can do the job for $60 because I have little overhead. I am certified andI am insured,licensed and all the exact same stuff that you are except I am mobile and don't have a building and don't want one. That means extra expense and headache. I don't take all day like you seem to think. I'll admit there are plenty out there that are shadey to say the least but that go's for someshops also, butI do the job as fast as I can just like when I worked in the shop at the dealer. I will say that at the minimum he is paying for one hour plus parts. So i doubt he paid less than 200 any way since the pump was most likely over a 100.

If I was you Kenny I would never have answered that second PM about cost.


----------



## InPursuit (Jun 29, 2008)

Kenny screw him...Its worth every dime you charge to know when i go out 20 miles and i dont have to worry if the repair was done correctly...


----------



## fishinmagician (Oct 16, 2007)

Bilge pump with detailed instructions/ West Marine 34.95 Brains enough to install it/ Priceless!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting this, you stayed professional and that will pay off in the long run. We deal with this a lot and it always pays off to stay professional. Keep providing excelent service and it will pay off.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Kenny: I believe you handled the whole incident well. Like it was already stated you can't please everyone and I don't think 95/hr is crazy. Just hang in there, you did good not blasting him.

Lobsterman


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

$95/hr is a reasonable rate for qualified shop labor and probably hasn't gone up in a while. That guy must have been living under a rock for the last 15 years.


----------



## Promark (Nov 1, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (2/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Sequoiha (2/13/2009)*
> ...




Lawyers charge about 200 - 300 an hour these days. $95 an hour seems about right for a skilled trade. People just don't realize how valuable time is until they have to bill it.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

GET YOUR LAZY ASS OUT THERE AND DO IT YOURSELF. IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO CONNECT TWO WIRES THEN I'LL BE DAMNED IF I WOULD EVER GET ON A BOAT WITH YOUR CHEAP ASS!


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

No worrys Kenny $95a hour is not bad vrs having no bilge pump working on a $50,000 boat 20 miles ofshore. Just hope it does not end up getting this future Darin Award winner family hurt.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

> *MULLET HUNTER (2/13/2009)*GET YOUR LAZY ASS OUT THERE AND DO IT YOURSELF. IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO CONNECT TWO WIRES THEN I'LL BE DAMNED IF I WOULD EVER GET ON A BOAT WITH YOUR CHEAP ASS!


 OLE Cheapscape. Probably one from the North. Connect two wires, Hell he cant even find it. 

I own a small business and our service charge is $75.00 . I work on my own boat Motor ,pumps, wiring. The only thing Iwon't work on is the inside of the upper&lower units of my outdrive. 

after the way he talked back like that maybe his boat lift won't work next time he wants to splash his boat.


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

Handled well, I to run a business, and I also get that response sometimes when I tell people my rates. I have had people tell me to my face that I am crazy, and while I would like to drop kick them back into their house, I simply respond with a "thank you for the opportunity, have a great day" and I go on my way. Hell, people like that ain't even worth the argument, you should not have to explain to everyone why you charge what you do, it's your business and you know what you have to charge to run it, period.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (2/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Sequoiha (2/13/2009)*
> ...




I bill $175 with a minimum of $2000 for consulting work or appraisal. Most lawyers that are worth a damn are $250. I think a typical CPA would be about $95, but my CPA doesn't keep my boat working and safe 100 miles offshore.



And, even I can change out a freaking bilge pump.



That guy is an idiot, Kenny. He probably would have bounced the check.


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

On the other side of the coin, you may want to make sure if you have your boat repaired at this facility, that you never have a problem with them, or you may get your grievances aired out on a public forum, without the chance of rebuttal.



Very unprofessional thing to do, you have a problem in business deal with it, don't look for public sympathy by trying to look like the good guys, even if you are :boo



Skippy


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 26, 2008)

Kenny - thanks for the laugh. that dude is all $$ and no sense...

As far asthe abovecomment goes - i take it you do not know him based on your statement. Read the forum and see what kind of dude you are throwing stones at.He has never hesitated to do me right and as stated before - will tell you how to do it and even loan you the tools - ....gee what a jerk he must be


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Sea Monkey (2/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *MULLET HUNTER (2/13/2009)*GET YOUR LAZY ASS OUT THERE AND DO IT YOURSELF. IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO CONNECT TWO WIRES THEN I'LL BE DAMNED IF I WOULD EVER GET ON A BOAT WITH YOUR CHEAP ASS!
> ...


I take offense to that... *"Probably one from the North"* I can find just as many "probably from the South" :banghead:banghead... No one area has a monopoly on the "case of dumb ass" Actually thats funny as Northerners are not as laid back as from the south.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Just an OLE Southern thang Tuna- man. No pun intended towards anyone. Just a long time Southern sayin. Myself born and raised in the South. The boat probably came with the house as a package deal .


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet heeven worries about how much fuel it takes to run the boat , If it runs at all. The old saying if you have to say how much you do not need to own it!


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Kenny, don't you know _all _marine tech's travel for free ?pick up & deliver boats for free ? Have various sizes of trailers to loan ? Only charge $25.00/hr + beer for labor ? Being authorized or a factory trained dealer, nice location, proper tools, parts on site, & a receptionist doesn't count,,,so some,,,but to *most* it does,,,do not sweat it,,, when I move south from Birmingham Al,you will service my boat too !! Have a good week, boating season will pick up,,,


----------



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

Damn all of this for a live well pump


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Seems some tend to forget....Karma can be a bitchhh!!!!!!

Jail time and blown engines suck!!!!!!(They forgot about karma) YMMV!!!

Kenny---I'll be bringing the boat over in a week or so......

George


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

If it is something I can not due my self. Most assuredly it will be done by a proffessional.A bildge pump in my mind site is a simple fix even with a float switch in series.

I am in aggreement if your going to own a boat atleast have some knowledge of the simple stuff.Leave the major for a pro or a shop to do.

I wonder how long that pump he paid to have installed lasted. after the guy drank the case of beer?:doh


----------



## tideline_two (Oct 8, 2007)

going out fishing in the open gulf with someone who doesn't know how his boat is wired and where things are located in the boat (ie bilge pump,livewell pump.battrie switches ) is a good way to not make it back! 12v positive negative.simple


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Skippy (2/14/2009)*On the other side of the coin, you may want to make sure if you have your boat repaired at this facility, that you never have a problem with them, or you may get your grievances aired out on a public forum, without the chance of rebuttal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well said. Customers often go the low road, its simply not professional for businesses to do so.


----------



## CoFlafisherman (Apr 2, 2008)

First of all, it shows how mature Kenny is to take our entire conversation and post it on a forum like this. I do not care that he posted it, just shows his true colors. 

Just to clear some things up, I do not own the boat, so I have to watch how much is spent on repairs as it is not my money that will fix it. The house is not mine either, and if any of you knew why I was living here, I am sure you would think differently about the kind of person I am. In fact, I would never be able to afford a house on the water like this. Ivan created financial struggles for everyone around here and I am simply doing what I can to help my family.

None of you know me, and after reading the comments from everyone, it truely made me laugh. Thanks Kenny for showing me the kind of people that are out there.

Good day to all


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Coflafisherman (2/16/2009)*First of all, it shows how mature Kenny is to take our entire conversation and post it on a forum like this. I do not care that he posted it, just shows his true colors.
> 
> Just to clear some things up, I do not own the boat, so I have to watch how much is spent on repairs as it is not my money that will fix it. The house is not mine either, and if any of you knew why I was living here, I am sure you would think differently about the kind of person I am. In fact, I would never be able to afford a house on the water like this. Ivan created financial struggles for everyone around here and I am simply doing what I can to help my family.
> 
> ...


sorry if Ivan put you in struggles ....you say it isnt your boat or house??

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I have never done this before and I will probably get hammered for it but i dont care,,, there is post http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic271891-4-1.aspx, I pmed the guy and here is the pm... 

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>The pump is in the bilge area,,, we are the local cape horn dealer,, if you cannot take care of this issue, i would be happy to do it for you,,,,, please give me a call,, i can get the pump for you as well,,,,</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

here is his response

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>What kind of cost are we looking at to replace the pump. Another issue is that I do not have a trailor. The boat is in a lift in my backyard. I am on the canal in Villa Venice, Gulf Breeze. If the cost is resonable enough I will consider having it done, but if it's going to break the bank I will have to try to fix it myself. Let me know. Thank you for your response. 

Steve 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

here is my response

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>the cost of the repair is not that bad,,, probably less than 200., and the trip there is 142.50,,, it would be much less expensive if it were here on the property,,, 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

and here is his response

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Do you have a trailor I could borrow? I could drive the boat over to a ramp in Pensacola somewhere, but I have no trailor. If the total costis less than $200 I would consider it. However, that would have to include picking up the boat, whether from a ramp in Pensacola or from my house.$200 would be the maximum I could spend whether it's done here or there. Please let me know if that's possible. 

Steve 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

and here is my response

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I would love your business, but i cant do it for 200.00,, its 142.50 just to pick up the boat... thanks...</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

and here is his response

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>$142 just to pick up a boat?! What justifies a cost like that? That is outrageous. A full tank of gas for your truck and the labor time of no more than an hour to travel to a ramp and get the boatshould not even come close to $142. Then $200 for the repair. Holy krap! That cost is so unrealistic it's not even funny. I would rather kick down $100 and a case of beerto someone who knowshow to do itand could help me in theirspare time. I'm sure there is someone out there who could help me do it on my own. I have a few months before I would need the live well anyway, I am sure I can find someone to do it for a lot less than $342. It's no wonderthe marine business is struggling. Prices like that are ridiculous. Thank you for your information and help. 

Steve 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

and here is my response

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>There is no reason to insult me,,,, you asked a question i answered the question,,, my shop labor rate is 95.00 an hour, i have to pull a technician off a job to go and pick up said vessell this is what justifies that charge,,,, and there are shops that charge more than that, all you had to say is no thank you, have a nice day.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

and here is his response

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>It wasn't an insult, and after you explained what that cost covers,the pricestill doesn't make any sense. $95 an hour should be illegal! I am all for supporting local businesses, and try to whenever possible. But with costs like that, there is no way I can, especially since I am unemployed and have been for close to a year. I wish you and your business the best, however, I will never give you my money after that last response. You are just like the rest of the "people" here in Pensacola and because of that, just bought yourself a whole lot of bad word of mouth advertising. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

and here is my response

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>There was nothing wrong with my response,,, again all you had to say was no thank you,,, if that is going to drive you into bad mouthing me so be it,,, You obviously havnt had your boat worked on by a dealer, my labor rate is right in line with everyone elses,,, actually its not the highest, there are several shops that are higher,,, 

You are not going to make or break my business, you have never done business with me, and you have no first hand account how i do business, so be careful what you say while you are bad mouthing me,,,,

I have nothing esle to say on this matter, so please dont respond to this,,, I hope you can find someone to help you with your pump matter,,, have a nice day,,,

here is his last response

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Whatever.......found another technician that will do it for $60 plus the part. And he will come to my house for the repair. Screw you! 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblPostSignature>Fish On! 

so here is it steve for the whole world to see,,, hope you dont have any trouble getting your boat worked on....









not trying to start anything but would like clarification before i give my other .02</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## CoFlafisherman (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry Bluffman2, but it was just easier to say "my house" and "my backyard" in stead of "the house that I am living in" or "the backyard of the house that I am living in". Please continue with your .02


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Coflafisherman (2/16/2009)*First of all, it shows how mature Kenny is to take our entire conversation and post it on a forum like this. I do not care that he posted it, just shows his true colors.
> 
> Just to clear some things up, I do not own the boat, so I have to watch how much is spent on repairs as it is not my money that will fix it. The house is not mine either, and if any of you knew why I was living here, I am sure you would think differently about the kind of person I am. In fact, I would never be able to afford a house on the water like this. Ivan created financial struggles for everyone around here and I am simply doing what I can to help my family.
> 
> ...




Steve, I am not going to apologize for putting this on the forum,,, as far as my true colors,,, i think my reputation stands for itself,,,,

I am sorry though that you have been displaced and unemployed,,,,, i dont wish that on anyone,,,, I just dont think blasting me was approiate,,,, again you asked for help,,,, you didnt even know where the bilge pump was, much less how to fix it,,, all i did was try to help.... and for that i am sorry,,,, i should have done what one other member said,, i should never have responded to you second pm... have a great day,,, 

ps, i really do hope you get your livewell fixed,:usaflag


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I don't know Steve or what kind of dude he is but I do know Kenny has given me way more than 95.00 dollars worth of advice and I did the work myself. And if something does happen to my twin Mercs and it will ,I'll put it on my trailer and take to him .I have seen Keeny offer tons of free advice on here and that speaks volumes as to the kind of individual he is. If being a good marine tech was like cooking french fries then 95.00 an hour might be steep. Hell plumbers and other trades fetch that or better. You da man Kenny!


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Fishwater (2/16/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Skippy (2/14/2009)*On the other side of the coin, you may want to make sure if you have your boat repaired at this facility, that you never have a problem with them, or you may get your grievances aired out on a public forum, without the chance of rebuttal.
> ...


IMHO...Burger King ruined it for small business owners everywhere. Too many customers out there in every niche believe that they can treat the guy behind the desk like crap. Being the owner of a business should not doom a person to the same status as a door mat. The customer is not ALWAYS right. It sounds like Kenny has had his fill of being treated like a doormat. Its bad enough that the economy is slow, but now you have to put up with customers insulting you and your business. Sadly enough, it will probably get worse before it gets better. :banghead


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> I just dont think blasting me was approiate


He blasted you over pm...you blasted him on the forum...If you dont think it is appropriate dont do it.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

kenny has helped me out a ton also, and his advice is always great and free, plus hes a great person



However this whole thread makes me sick and I don't believe it ever should of been made public



but i think we've all said stuff on the forum that we shouldn't have, and taken the beatings for them


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *[email protected] (2/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > I just dont think blasting me was approiate
> ...


Anyone here who threatens to trash my business, you can bet your ASS it will become PUBLIC.

*"You are just like the rest of the "people" here in Pensacola and because of that, just bought yourself a whole lot of bad word of mouth advertising."* 

I'm sure it won't be just the fact that Kenny charges $95/hour either. People have a habit of embellishing a situation.


----------



## volfan (Sep 28, 2007)

I am trying to to take sides in this dispute, but I will point out that the person that had the problem did not air this problem on a public forum. It appears that someone over reacted and made a mountain out of a mole hill. The poster may not be aware of all the cost that are associated with the cost of running a business these days.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I am confused if the post above me is directed at me or the one I quoted...All I said is practice what you preach...


----------



## redfishslayer (Nov 19, 2007)

just brush it off you dosome of the best work in town and when it come to your boat you get what you pay for and how the hell do you but food on the table if you just give you knowledge away and when he is offshore and all his bait that he bought with our tax dollars is dead he with be pissed and when one of the motor one the back of his boat take a crap he better pray like hell that hehas enough unemployment checkto by beer for so dumb:moon to fix his motor you do great work and the guy in the shop that help are some of the best in town I know so that guy can go screw him self. keep up the good work:bowdown


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had several thousands of dollars worth of repairs, thanks to some dip stick running into the back of it with histruck in the rain one Sunday afternoonas well asupgradesdone to my boat since I bought it in 05. The majority of which was done either at Kennys house or Emerald Coast.Either way I considered the rate fair and in line with the other shops in the area. Actually, with the exception of a few shadetree mechanics,I've only run acrossoneshop that charges less than the+/- $95 an hour and one or two that charge more.Plus, with Kenny you get the pleasure of dealing with a friend as well as someone who knows what he's doing and talking about. My boat is running as good as it ever has at the momentbut you can rest assured if I have any trouble with it, Kenny Mann will the first person I call, right after the towing service.


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (2/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *[email protected] (2/17/2009)*
> ...






Come on! One guy is going to threaten a legitimate business with what appears to be plenty of good customers? How much credit do you give this guy? 

Business owners are often treated unfairly, I'll agree. That's life Big Tuna.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

People are stupid, if you don't kno the usuall base cost for hourly work on marine enigines/anything to do with water sports you don't need to be on this FORUM, its common sense to know the sport of fishing is expensive. The last time DAD and I had our boat serviced it was 125.00 a hour. And that was reasonable to us. Think about it. Brand new boats can cost triple what a brand newautomobile cost. Its safe to say the same for the service and parts industry is the same way.....

matt-


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Kenny has worked on my boats several times and always done the job right. I would not go anywhere else. Only reason I haven't been there recently is I haven't had anything break (jinx).

I think $95 an hour is high though. I also think $6 for a pack of gulps is high as well as $20 for a dance at sammy's. Only other thing those three things have in common? They are all worth it! Keep doing what you do kenny and thank you.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">His responses were less then professional. So was posting a PM (PRIVATE message) on the public forum.)<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">To me, all boat mechanic prices have gone above what I am willing to pay. I decided to buy the shop manuals and do my own service work. Sometimes I don't have the equipment to do what needs to be done but a lot of times I can figure out a problem and save myself some money.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I like Kenny and all but I am not taking my boat to him. I have in the past and I had some good experiences and some not good ones.Overall I prefer to buy parts online and do my own work.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

I think the entire situation on both parts could have been handled better. It just happens that there are boat owners that do not know about thier boats like many should (or others think) and that do not know the cost of maintaining a business with high overhead. I remember starting out and not having the knowledge and experience I do now and same for Kenny when he started in the marine industry. Same with owning a boat or anything. I'm sure all of you bashing this guy knew everything your first times. Many people are not mechanically or electrically inclined and still own a boat. I have many customers the same way. Keep in mind that there are alternatives to dealership prices that are not backyard mechanics and stand behind thier work.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

> *DOUBLE "D" & LV (2/18/2009)*I think the entire situation on both parts could have been handled better. It just happens that there are boat owners that do not know about thier boats like many should (or others think) and that do not know the cost of maintaining a business with high overhead. I remember starting out and not having the knowledge and experience I do now and same for Kenny when he started in the marine industry. Same with owning a boat or anything. I'm sure all of you bashing this guy knew everything your first times. Many people are not mechanically or electrically inclined and still own a boat.


I just wanted to say thanks for saying what I was thinking....I don't remember reading in my boat/motor owner's manual, or hearing from the dealer where I purchased my boat/motor,anything that said I had to know how to change out an impeller or replace a bilge pump, ordo anything mechanical for that matter,as a condition to purchasing said boat/motor! It's *MY *choice on what I want to have done to my boat, by whom, and if I don't like the price quoted, I am free to find another mechanic or do the research and take care of the problem myself. It's called free market and priceswill be dictated by what the market will bear.


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

Just keep doing good work Kenny. As long as you're in business Ill bring my boat to you, and as my luck has gone in the past Im sure you'll be seeing me soon!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Just got back from the dentist yesterday. Was in the office for 1.5 hours for a lovely root canal.

The damn dentist charges *$640 PER HOUR*, outragous and illegal I am sure.

*"He must be just like the rest of the "people" here in Pensacola and because of that, just bought himself a whole lot of bad word of mouth advertising."* :banghead

I am gonna hire the guy behind me in the unemployment line to fix my teeth next time. 

Ivan was 4.5 years ago. The crutch must be getting worn down pretty good by now.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got back from my local RV supply. Had to fill up a propane bottle. Asked what their hourly rate was....$95.00/hr. Hate it but motor on slide is inop and I don't know if I want to screw with it:banghead:banghead Heater element bad (water heater)...I'll take care of that myself.



> *johnsonbeachbum (2/19/2009)*Just got back from the dentist yesterday. Was in the office for 1.5 hours for a lovely root canal.
> 
> The damn dentist charges *$640 PER HOUR*, outragous and illegal I am sure.
> 
> ...










Was that a 1.25 hour wait and a .25 hour in the chair....:banghead:banghead


----------

